# he spoons a woman



## indigoduck

請問大家是否知道這一句是什麼意思？用中文怎麼翻譯？

"He can have sex with the Australian women's basketball team for all I care, but he can't spoon any of them.  For me, spooning is cheating."


----------



## viajero_canjeado

意思是兩個人依偎彼此. 好像本說者覺得spooning比做愛還會代表關心. 你要想像兩把湯匙在一起的形狀才明白這個比喻.


----------



## momoye

揩油。。。O(∩_∩)O


----------



## xiaolijie

momoye said:


> 揩油。。。O(∩_∩)O


揩油 is "sponge", not "spoon"


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Thanks, 小理解(寫對了嗎?), I was having a hard time figuring out what that meant.


----------



## xiaolijie

小理解(寫對了嗎?)
也对吧！


----------



## English learner 2010

意思好像是： 雖然我介意， 但是我可以接受他和澳大利亞女子籃球隊的所有隊員做愛， 但我不能接受他和她們中的任何一個調情，對于我來說，調情是背叛。


----------



## momoye

xiaolijie said:


> 揩油 is "sponge", not "spoon"


 

 ahaha, i am a native chinese speaker, in chinese `揩油`almost has the same meaning with `调情`,but the last talk only, the first one men may touch women, and it will make women feel like she lose something, dishonoured.


----------



## xiaolijie

> ahaha, i am a native chinese speaker


That is fine, but the question here is "spoon". So does "spoon" really mean "揩油"? Where did you get this meaning from?


----------



## Lamb67

*3. *_Informal_ To engage in amorous behavior, such as kissing or caressing. FOR SPOON

THEFREEDICTIONARY.COM 打情骂俏=调情=谈情说爱=举止暧昧，过分亲昵(very formal)

大众场合下亲吻爱抚西方普遍，中国是语言为主。

占女人便宜和揩油表示私下里的做爱，这是可以忍让的。但是，公开的场合的spoon 不许。


----------



## xiaolijie

Lamb67 said:
			
		

> 占女人便宜和揩油表示私下里的做爱，这是可以忍让的。但是，公开的场合的spoon 不许。


From Lamb67's reply, "揩油" and "spoon" are in contrast/ opposition, and should therefore be as I said earlier: 


> 揩油 is "sponge", not "spoon"


(And if you look up the word "sponge", you'll also see that its meaning is something very close to what Lamb67 said: 占(女)人便宜,揩油 )


----------



## viajero_canjeado

English Learner: you can leave out the 雖然我介意, because the speaker makes it clear that they in fact do not care whatsoever. And welcome to the forum!

Lamb: spooning isn't something that's typically done in public. The gist is that "spooning", unlike merely "having sex", suggests a high degree of emotional attachment - according to the speaker. This attachment would, unlike emotionless sex with an array of Australian athletes, constitute a betrayal.


----------



## Lamb67

Viajero's suggestion for spooning make me think of 卿卿我我。

Spooning is a behavior and please google Logos library for many examples. Is it necessarily an intense love?
Match 15 under spooning:
"What's spooning?" I asked meekly. "Oh, _I_ dunno," said Edward, indifferently. It's--just a thing they do, you know. And he used to carry notes and messages and things between 'em, and he got a shilling almost every time."


----------



## viajero_canjeado

No, Lamb, not necessarily an "intense love". Spooning just refers to two people lying closely together like two spoons; nestling against each other's body, fitting the contours. It's something that people who share a mutual affection do. Spooning doesn't imply that there's talking involved, while I get the impression that 卿卿我我 does.


----------



## Lamb67

Viajero, I got it why you said attachment now.Then we may have 腻腻歪歪（口语）。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Spooning is a show? I'm not sure what you mean. Could you explain?


----------



## Lamb67

viajero_canjeado said:


> Spooning is a show? I'm not sure what you mean. Could you explain?


The related msg from me has been revised.
腻, as a verb, is equal to say ' two spoons lying together' showing a great intimacy.


----------



## Daffodil100

Haha, I know the Chinese equivalent for spoon. 

It is 温存or 缠绵！

_"He can have sex with the Australian women's basketball team for all I care, but he can't spoon any of them. For me, spooning is cheating."_ 

我才不在乎他是否和任何的澳大利亚女蓝队员发生性关系，但是他不能和她们拥抱温存。对我来说，和别的女人拥抱温存就是背叛！

Have sex 不能翻译为“做爱”，我在看来“做爱”这个词有感情成份。Spooning 是相互搂抱的意思，指相互间的搂抱，有浓厚的感情色彩，也有“做爱”的潜在意思。汉语中的“缠绵”也有既有拥抱，也许有做爱的意思。


----------



## Dragonseed

I believe "spooning" describe a specific position: two people lying on their side, very close to each other, facing the same direction. Usually, the woman will be in front, so the man has a more "protective" position.
Just imagine how you'd store your spoons (湯匙) in a drawer to as to use the least possible space.

This is not a sexual position, however it is a very intimate one. This is why this person says it is "cheating", because it involves emotions, while sex can be unattached.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Bien dit, 大frère! Vous avez bien compris (et décrit) le sens du mot.


----------

